# Good 22 scope



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

If you couldn't tell by my screen name I do a lot of waterfowl hunting therefore I specialize in scatter guns. This past season I got the squirrel hunting fever bad, never thought I'd get into it this much. I did a lot of it growing up but guess I forgot how much fun it is. This summer I plan on building two squirrel guns. One for myself and the other for the Mrs both will be 10/22 platform. I already have my stock and barrel picked out. I don't know much about rimfire scopes. I would like to get something that has a great field of view but also be able to zoom in for those far shots. I know the sky's the limit when it comes to scopes. I'm just looking for some input on decent scopes and the best bang for the buck. 

Any info is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Like you said, sky's the limit on optics. I've got several rim fire scoped guns and kept the cost < $100.

You can go on the higher side and get 40mm with variable power but likely need to invest in mounts appropriately. 

Just Google rim fire optics, you'll find plenty of choices. As with any optics, you can't go wrong with Leopold, Nikon or Swarovski.

My personal choice is Leopold. 

https://www.midwayusa.com/rimfire-rifle-scopes/br?cid=11397


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here is a sale on a decent scope. Bushnell is offering 25% rebates now too. 
https://www.natchezss.com/bushnell-...x40mm-ao-ballistic-x-reticle-matte-black.html


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

A Leopold rimfire scope in 2x7 or 3x9 is pretty tough to beat for a quality scope with a lifetime warranty and better resale value than most. For what your looking to use it for and what I assume are typical squirrel hunting ranges I think you can pick just about anything that you like and be GTG.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for the replies! Definitely can't go wrong with a Leopold. My good friend built his 22 up when he lived out west for prairie dogs. He was on a 22 forum and some guys were partial to Mueller scopes. I would like to keep the scope cost $150 or less. Just didn't know if there was a specific one guys liked for squirrel hunting over others.


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

I use a Bushnell Trophy 3-9X40 on my Ruger 10-22 bull barrel and its a tack driver. Heavy rig to carry, but im usually not walking great distances. No issues so far and glass clarity is adequate for picking out those sneaky tree rats. Paid about $100 at Dunhams. Lifetime warranty as long as you have original receipt. Had the same scope on my deer gun and it fogged up one year and they fixed it no q's asked. If your budget can handle it I would second the Leupold as I now have one on my deer rifle just because price was right $199 at MICHI-GUN.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank you for the input. Bushnell is in the top 3. I have experience with Bushnell along with Leopold. Anyone have any experience with Mueller? 

I knew they had a lot of upgrades for 10/22's but man! The options are unless.


----------



## RedLynn (Oct 1, 2016)

According to your comment about the usefulness of optics for hunting - Yeah I use Vortex Viper 4X fixed power for rimfire. But you can go for 40mm high power and variable rimfire rifle scope from BSA SWEET special for 22lr and you will be happy. There are lots of tested and reliable options for 22lr scopes in the market. I hope I helped a little!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

@RedLynn welcome to the site! Also thank you for your info it was greatly appreciated. I read the link and got some good info. I may end up with a couple BSA Sweet 22's. Those are cheap and seem to be high on the list for 22LR


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

GSPHunter said:


> I use a Bushnell Trophy 3-9X40 on my Ruger 10-22 bull barrel and its a tack driver. Heavy rig to carry, but im usually not walking great distances. No issues so far and glass clarity is adequate for picking out those sneaky tree rats.


Same scope on my synthetic/stainless Savage bolt action .22. Brother was so impressed with the value of the whole setup he bought the exact same rig.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I put a redfield 2-7x33mm on my ruger 10/22. I've had the scope going on 5 years and am always pleasantly suprised by the clarity. Put about 200~ rounds through it with this setup and have it zeroed out to 100 yards.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Nikon efr target dot reticle is awesome!


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Simmons .22 mag is very popular, lifetime warrantee with receipt. I have a BSA 4x32 a Simmons 3-9x32 also a Bushnell 4x32 I like them all but the newest Simmons is becoming my favorite, just seems solid and well built for the $49.95 I paid. I got the 8 point model in 3-9x32 my next will be a Simmons 3-9x50 but will require higher mounts.


----------



## Foxhunter (Jul 28, 2017)

Hard to beat a 2x7 power scope for a 22. If you don't mind buying used, a Japan made Nikon is in your price range. Good Optics and quite lite. Will also look correct from the size perspective. Nothing looks stranger to me then a small 22 rifle with a monster scope stuck on it. Leupold Rifleman 2x7 is less then $200 most everywhere and will look nice on that gun.


----------

